# Cheap alternative cooler tie down.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Image doesn't show up


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

View media item 732


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Image doesn't show up


Not sure why. It shows up when I click on thread.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You have the album set to private maybe. When you click on the image link it says "you do not have permission to view. .."


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

View media item 732
Ok finally figure out how to change permissions. Sorry I'm new to this.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use this: $3 from the supermarket or Wal Mart. Cut it a little bit bigger than the bottom of cooler. Place on your deck add a few water bottles to cooler and it never moves, even at 70 mph! No need for tie downs.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> I use this: $3 from the supermarket or Wal Mart. Cut it a little bit bigger than the bottom of cooler. Place on your deck add a few water bottles to cooler and it never moves, even at 70 mph! No need for tie downs.


Good stuff but I needed something to stop it from bouncing in heavy chop. My little lightweight 1436 aluminium Jon will beat the hell out of anything in chop.


----------

